# E collar or not?



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm feeling out wether or not I want to purchase a new e collar or even put an e collar on my 11 month old lab. He is doing good but there are some things were a collar would make training so much easier, such as remote sit but I'm also worried about collar conditioning. If anyone has any good collar conditioning methods or articles as well as some articles on handlers with e collars and when to and when not to use the collar. I have used an e collar on one dog before but do not want to do more damage to the dog by not understanding when to direct force.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

First buy the dvd, either Evan Grahams or Mike Lardy's. Then decide if you want the collar. Disregard all the field trial stuff, all you'll have to do is break her out on a regular program. A collar is only used to REINFORCE what the dog ALLREADY has been taught. Consider only a variable intensity collar; I like the Tritronics brand but the new D.T. Jumprise sure looks interesting to me. Be careful. Personally, I would never own a dog that is not collar conditioned. They make life so easy.


----------

